# DIY 1200watt Under Current with DJ Short Bluberry, Sweet Island Skunk, Sour Diesel



## disposition84 (Oct 28, 2010)

Here is my DIY under current system using mostly home depot parts.

Each system consists of:
2x 600w Galaxy Digital Ballasts (Had from previous grow)
5x 5gallon buckets w/ lids
4x 2gallon buckets no lids
6ft 2" pvc
4x 2" pvc elbows
2" pvc T
2" x 3/4" pvc bushing
3x 3/4"x 3/4" pvc barbed hose attachment
3x 3/4" barbed elbows
495gph inline pump
7' 3/4" flexible hosing
Silicon aquarium glue
Reflectix
2" Uniseals (only part I couldn't get at home depot)

Here's what the room looks like during the leak test stage. You can see what 
the system looks like when not recovered in reflectix. If anyone has any details
on how to construct feel free to PM me, but it's super easy.

View attachment 1237399View attachment 1237398


----------



## disposition84 (Oct 28, 2010)

Day 12 Veg:
PH - 5.8 PPM - 400 Res Temp - 67*F
RH - 30% Ambient temp - 78*

Sensi a+b
DM Zone and Silica
Hygrozyme
AN B-52

Still need to cover left half of the system with reflectix.

View attachment 1237417View attachment 1237419View attachment 1237418View attachment 1237422View attachment 1237420View attachment 1237423View attachment 1237421


----------



## disposition84 (Oct 28, 2010)

Day 17 Veg:

PH - 5.8 PPM - 430 Res Temp - 67*F
RH - 30% Ambient temp - 78*

Sensi a+b
DM Zone and Silica
Hygrozyme
AN B-52

View attachment 1237430View attachment 1237436View attachment 1237431View attachment 1237435View attachment 1237434View attachment 1237433View attachment 1237432


----------



## disposition84 (Oct 28, 2010)

Day 19 Veg:
PH - 5.6 PPM - 440 Res Temp - 67*F
RH - 30% Ambient temp - 78*

Sensi a+b
DM Zone and Silica
Hygrozyme
AN B-52

View attachment 1237443View attachment 1237440View attachment 1237442View attachment 1237441View attachment 1237438View attachment 1237444View attachment 1237439View attachment 1237445


----------



## disposition84 (Oct 28, 2010)

Day 23 Veg:
PH - 5.7 PPM - 480 Res Temp - 67*F
RH - 30% Ambient temp - 78*

Sensi a+b
DM Zone and Silica
Hygrozyme
AN B-52

Need to get cages up soon for scrog.

View attachment 1237451View attachment 1237448View attachment 1237455View attachment 1237453View attachment 1237456View attachment 1237447View attachment 1237452View attachment 1237449View attachment 1237454View attachment 1237446


----------



## disposition84 (Oct 28, 2010)

Day 27 Veg:
PH - 5.6 PPM - 490 Res Temp - 67*F
RH - 30% Ambient temp - 78*

Sensi a+b
DM Zone and Silica
Hygrozyme
AN B-52

Almost ready for flower, might give it another 5/6 days.

View attachment 1237469View attachment 1237473View attachment 1237468View attachment 1237467View attachment 1237465View attachment 1237466View attachment 1237470View attachment 1237464View attachment 1237471View attachment 1237472


----------



## Professor Manali (Oct 29, 2010)

MIghty fne man, nice pics, nice grow


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks!

Day 31 Veg:
PH - 5.8 PPM - 460 Res Temp - 67*F
RH - 30% Ambient temp - 78*

Sensi a+b
DM Zone and Silica
Hygrozyme
AN B-52

Waiting on bloom nutes in mail then it's go time. Also some root/trunk porn.

View attachment 1244451View attachment 1244456View attachment 1244450View attachment 1244457View attachment 1244449View attachment 1244448View attachment 1244461View attachment 1244453View attachment 1244446View attachment 1244455View attachment 1244460View attachment 1244459View attachment 1244458View attachment 1244454View attachment 1244452View attachment 1244447


----------



## alexonfire (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice setup dude! Do you have 2 chillers in there? or is one an A/C


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 1, 2010)

2 Chillers, and an AC.

Left system is a blueberry strain which should take around 9 weeks.
The right system is sour D (up to 13 weeks) and a Sweet Island 
Skunk (up to 12 weeks). I want to be able to flush my buds for finish
so I am running the systems individually. I can scale the system to be
as big or small as I wanted as long as all the plants in the system 
are finishing around the same time.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Nov 3, 2010)

Dam you have a nice set up ...2 chillers and a AC nice.. On the AC is it a 2 duct exhaust or one duct .. Mine is a 9,000 BTU single exhaust . How do you vent it ?


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 3, 2010)

The ac is a single duct exhaust. I run the exhaust line into the next
room. Other than that the room is sealed. Leaves me with 78* while
lights are on and about 70 when lights are off. Well see how winter
changes those things though.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Nov 3, 2010)

disposition84 said:


> The ac is a single duct exhaust. I run the exhaust line into the next
> room. Other than that the room is sealed. Leaves me with 78* while
> lights are on and about 70 when lights are off. Well see how winter
> changes those things though.


I have a similar set up its a sealed room too. I run mine outside I came up with a DIY trick to rid of odors . I just basically filled a nylon full off activated carbon and shoved it in the duct.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd love to exhaust/intake air from outside, especially with the Colorado weather. 
The neighborhood here is just very tight knit and they're all developing families
with 2/3 young kids each. The houses are all about 15 feet or so apart and with 
kids constantly running around outside I'd really have to be on top of my smell game.
We already stand out as the 26 year old couple with no kids in the 4 bedroom house,
and I'd rather not have the HOA down our asses about a medical grow in their 
neighborhood.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Nov 3, 2010)

disposition84 said:


> I'd love to exhaust/intake air from outside, especially with the Colorado weather.
> The neighborhood here is just very tight knit and they're all developing families
> with 2/3 young kids each. The houses are all about 15 feet or so apart and with
> kids constantly running around outside I'd really have to be on top of my smell game.
> ...


Ha I'm about the same age just a couple years older and I live in a Suburban neighborhood too real family orientated but I'm a single bachelor .. +Rep to you dude nice set up.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks!

Going to try something new this grow, gonna try some Greenleaf Nutrients to see
how they do. I have usually been using advanced with good results and came 
across these nutes for about half the price. 

Tonight is day number 35 and I will flush them overnight with some florakleen and
switch the lights/nutes tomorrow. Should hopefully be some nice and frosty trees
for xmas. I have also turned the chiller temp down to 61*, I have heard 58 was 
a good place to be, but I'm nervous to go that low and don't wanna spend extra
electricity powering chillers to constantly be putting out sub 60* temps. So far 
the girls seem to be loving it. Also added some great white to the mix.

I wish there was more to post, but this system is just so simple the only problem
I have right now is lack of calcium/magnesium due to using RO water, but that will
be fixed tomorrow.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Day 36 Veg:
PH - 5.8 PPM - 420 Res Temp - 61*F
RH - 30% Ambient temp - 78*

Sensi a+b
DM Zone and Silica
Hygrozyme
AN B-52

Today is the last day of veg, I have reset the timers and flushed the girls.

View attachment 1252780View attachment 1252773View attachment 1252782View attachment 1252777View attachment 1252784View attachment 1252775View attachment 1252779View attachment 1252778View attachment 1252783View attachment 1252772View attachment 1252776View attachment 1252785View attachment 1252781View attachment 1252774


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 6, 2010)

Starting up flowering today and gave the girls their flowering
food consisting of:

Advanced Sensi A/B
DM Zone/Silica
Greenleaf Bloom Blood/Bud Explosion/Cal Mag Bloom/Sweet Candy
Great White
Hygrozyme

Day 1 Flower (Day 37):
PH - 5.8 PPM - 700 Res Temp - 61*F
RH - 30% Ambient temp - 78*


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks like a sick setup. I'm interested in getting a real UC but I'd like to check your results. Chillers a must with these water systems huh?


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't think the chillers are a must at all, I just wanted to use 
them for the extra DO since my air pumps are a little sub par.

I think if you were able to brew some beneficials you could get
away without using a chiller, but they're not gonna help you with
the DO levels.

I'm really loving it so far, it's super easy. I find myself getting bored
that there isn't more I can do. I'm very optimistic for flowering and
have additional lighting on standby if things get too out of hand for
the two 600s.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yea as far as I know temp and surface movement are the keys to good DO, air stones actually do little to keep DO up besides stir the surface. What kinda air pumps are you using? any plans for CO2?


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah, I really like this system for the DO properties as I feel that's really
key to keeping healthy roots, and inevitably a successful harvest.

For circulation I'm using a 495gph inline pump on each system, as well as 
some generic aquarium air pumps I got from the pet store. I think next go
round I might try a 800/900gph pump as I feel the water could be moving 
faster. 

I would love co2, but the wife already capped my budget for this round and
since were not growing for profit I might need to wait a while until I can get
the right equipment. For now I do have some exhale blocks (home brew co2)
that supposedly add a little extra, and for 25 bucks I figured two couldn't hurt
unfortunately I don't have a co2 ppm meter for now and don't really have any
idea how much they add if any.

http://co2bags.com/index.html


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 9, 2010)

roots looking good so far, no sign of dreaded root rot. Do you have any plans to fight the root rot if anything can come up? Thats the 1 thing that can kind of go wrong with a UC type rdwc system. good luck


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 9, 2010)

Shouldn't have root rot issues with a res temp of 61* with chillers. The great white/hygrozyme/zone
should also assist in keeping things white. I check them again tonight and they're absolutely
white with no sign of issues. But that in fact might be one of my issues with the system if
I run out of room in the 5gallon buckets for root growth and the 2" pvc begins to clog. Deciding
if next round I want to go ahead and order 8gallon square buckets or if I just wanna try to do 9 
sites under each light and lower veg times. 

Thanks for input!


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 10, 2010)

Day 4 Flower:
PH - 5.8 PPM - 650 Res Temp - 61*F
RH - 30% Ambient temp - 78*

Advanced Sensi A/B
DM Zone/Silica
Greenleaf Bloom Blood/Bud Explosion/Cal Mag Bloom/Sweet Candy/Element X
Great White
Hygrozyme

View attachment 1260285View attachment 1260290View attachment 1260289View attachment 1260294View attachment 1260292View attachment 1260293View attachment 1260287View attachment 1260288View attachment 1260291View attachment 1260286


----------



## jblaze221 (Nov 10, 2010)

that great white will fuck some root rot up for sure, saved my very first crop....dispotion84 looking very nice and clean, lovin that.


----------



## jblaze221 (Nov 10, 2010)

whats your success with hygrozyme? can somebody school me real quick on this product?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 10, 2010)

very nice grow man very clean +rep for using hemp depot


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 10, 2010)

First time using great white but I've heard good things, probably
a bit unnecessary, but I definitely saw a difference in the water
uptake after application.

Hygrozyme is great, it was another one of those products that 
many growers I know swear by. It basically just takes decaying
materials in your reservoir and breaks them down into usable food
for the plants. 

Thanks, I appreciate the love. Hopefully flowering goes really well
and I'll have some nice bud porn for all.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Nov 10, 2010)

Can a brotha get a pic from under the screen?? I'm curious what the underside of your SCRoG looks like! 


Shack


----------



## RemeberMe (Nov 11, 2010)

How high up are you keeping the lights? Seems they are oddly stubby for what appears to be HPS that high up.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 11, 2010)

About 16", the height is mostly genetics with lots of topping. 

The blueberry is super heavy indica making a nice naturally short
bush. The topping has also helped keep them very stalky.

The sour D is quite stretchy between nodes by nature and I have
topped them much heavier than then blueberry to help keep their
height under control. The largest of the sour D has about 30 tops
coming through the screen.


----------



## RemeberMe (Nov 11, 2010)

How do you clean the buckets if they are all caught in the same screen? I was thinking of keeping the plant screens seperate.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 11, 2010)

I really can't once the screen is up, I checked pretty vigorously before I put
it up and the system stays damn clean. I'm also running flora kleen ever 2 weeks
to help keep the nute buildup down and keep things clean. Between that and the
beneficials and enzymes things are fucking clean. I'll get a picture of my control
buckets next time and you'll see how clear everything is even with all the addatives
i'm using.


----------



## RemeberMe (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey I believe you. I was just wondering because this is my first time. But like I stated, I think I'm going to do each seperately.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 11, 2010)

Not trying to act defensive just confident in my methods. The system really 
isn't that much like other dwc as the circulation rate is very high so things
stay mixed up very well and even my powder nutes like great white get a 
good mixing and I don't seem to ever have anything sitting stagnant on the
bottoms of each res.

I had thrown the individual idea around but even if they were individual I 
would still have a hell of a time opening it up to work on the reservoir below.


----------



## RemeberMe (Nov 11, 2010)

From the looks of most kits I'd say they are not made to clean while growing either. They don't even give you an extra bucket or something to stick a plant on while you clean. I guess everyone just cleans the res and use enzymes and bacteria (and pest killers) to ensure a healthy grow.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 11, 2010)

Well honestly on any system I've run it's never been necessary to 
clean out mid grow. As long as you're not getting slimed/rot things
should be fine just cleaning between grows.


----------



## RemeberMe (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh, I thought they had to be cleaned every 2 weeks. I guess they only need the water changed. Yep, I'm a newbie.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, a lot of people like to flush frequently to help cut down 
on buildups and help with taste. It's not hurting anything to clean 
them frequently, in fact cleanliness is a great thing to have. Just 
when plants get huge it really becomes hard.


----------



## The Sweed (Nov 12, 2010)

Keep up the good work man! 
Lookin good


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 16, 2010)

Day 10 Flower:
PH - 5.7 PPM - 720 Res Temp - 61*F
RH - 35% Ambient temp - 82*

Advanced Sensi A/B
DM Zone/Silica
Greenleaf Bloom Blood/Bud Explosion/Cal Mag Bloom/Sweet Candy/Element X
Great White
Hygrozyme

View attachment 1272699View attachment 1272711View attachment 1272710View attachment 1272709View attachment 1272708View attachment 1272707View attachment 1272706View attachment 1272705View attachment 1272704View attachment 1272703View attachment 1272702View attachment 1272701View attachment 1272700View attachment 1272712


----------



## RemeberMe (Nov 16, 2010)

You have a serious amount of tops there. How long did you veg?


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 16, 2010)

34 days veg time from clone.

Topped every 3/4 days (except the bb) as I was going for some ridiculous bushes.

The largest Sour D easily has 40 tops, the SIS has maybe 25/30,and the BB has 12/14.


----------



## RemeberMe (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like they were already topped a few times by day 12? I can't see how they grew that fast. That's amazing.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, I top as soon as I feel like they have a good enough root structure, and the 
earlier the better. 

It's my first time running this style of system, but the people I've talked to about it
all compare it to DWC on steroids.


----------



## RemeberMe (Nov 16, 2010)

What is the setup? Are the 1/4 clear lines nutes or air? If air, are all the buckets just connected at the bottom to the res and you change the water from there?


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 16, 2010)

The buckets are all connected at the bases with 2" pvc. The pump
pulls water from the back end of the system pvc connection, and pulls
it to the front most bucket (control bucket) where I can add and monitor
my nutes with ease. No having to lift up a plant while i'm measuring at 
all and I can simply hook up a hose to my return line and make it a drain.

www.cch2o.com is what my system is based off of.


----------



## RemeberMe (Nov 16, 2010)

Checked out www.cch2o.com That is different. Are the buckets just filled with hydroton?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 16, 2010)

RemeberMe said:


> Checked out www.cch2o.com That is different. Are the buckets just filled with hydroton?


 Mostly water actually. Just a little hydroton in the small net pot baskets to help hold the plants securely.


----------



## RemeberMe (Nov 16, 2010)

They look like huge net pots. How high up in the buckets does the water go, more than 4" inches?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 16, 2010)

RemeberMe said:


> They look like huge net pots. How high up in the buckets does the water go, more than 4" inches?


 I believe it goes how ever full u fill the system...or set the float if your using auto-top off. You want to keep it at least an inch or so below the hydroton I think for veg, early flower. Then by late flowering the modules should only be half full to help simulate drought conditions I guess? I dunno lot of interesting info on those system out there if u look around.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 16, 2010)

Well my design is slightly different from theirs as I made some 8" net pots cuz I wanted to 
get a huge rootmass with lots of hydroton to support a larger plant. I dunno if this logic
is absolutely correct but seems to be working so far.

They have all kinds of arrangements on the official site using all sizes of net pots, I think
it really just comes down to personal preference. Although, I do wish I had the extra space
for roots, it's something I've considered changing for next time.

The water levels are all the same as a regular DWC grow. Start at the base of the net pot
with the very bottom submerged, then once the roots start to poke out of the bottom go 
ahead and lower it to just under the net pot and let the roots do the work. At the very end
I've read it's good to simulate a drought season by lowering the level very low as this will help
to increase resin production that last week.

Edit: glad I wasn't the only one who read the thing about the drought simulation.


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Nov 17, 2010)

Those are some serious bushes you have there. This is for sure one of the best DIY UC systems that I have seen. Do you think the chiller would needed in a basement(in MI)? I would love to try and adapt this to my perpetual op. Have you ran the SIS before. From what I have seen in other grows she yields monster dank buds.

looking forward to seeing those babys pack on buds.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate the kind words. 

I live in Co and it isn't exactly very warm here right now
in my basement, but I would definitely give it a try to see.
If you ran into problems there are several ways to handle
the issues heat brings.

I have not run the SIS but I have seen the genetics flowering
in soil and the nugs were very large but kinda fluffy. Well find 
out what hydro can do with these genetics.


----------



## quietguy420 (Nov 18, 2010)

..Drool damn you got those girls HUGE fast!!! Cant wait to see the finished meds!!!

PS: I think you may need to add that extra light you mentioned earlier in the post soon =D


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Well I might just have to give it a try. I have been seeing so many UC grows lately. Most of them having great success like you. I will be following closely.


----------



## wookieslinger (Nov 19, 2010)

Sub'd. Nice setup.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm really happy with it all so far.

I'd update more frequently but I think the sporadic posts help
to really show the growth instead of posting every day.

If anyone has any questions on building, please feel free to PM.


----------



## RemeberMe (Nov 20, 2010)

Seems like every 2 weeks better shows the changes. I have 4 plants with about 20 tops. No where near what you have. They have about a week to get past the transition phase. I am going to gas them so much with CO2 they should bud like crazy and hopefully equal your output. I'll post when they start to look like something.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sounds good, really jealous of co2 users. 

If I can free up the budget enough for next round, it's definitely on the
top of my list of upgrades, along with some MH bulbs for veg/end of flower.


----------



## RemeberMe (Nov 20, 2010)

Looked like your room was a bit big for an small CO2 setup. You might want to add the cost of one of those grow tents if you want to do CO2 (under $200 on Ebay). You could do a 2 month turnaround with plants vegging and transitioning, then throw them in the tent for gassing the last 8 weeks. But we'll see if my little setup can pull it off or if bigger is really better.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't really like the tents as I'm 6'3" 250 and small spaces don't really
work for me. I'm using some small co2 addatives now, but if I go co2 
I want to get an environmental controller and go all out.


----------



## Marlowe (Nov 21, 2010)

Me too!... going all out is is so damn expensive though...


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 23, 2010)

Day 17 Flower:
PH - 5.8 PPM - 800 Res Temp - 61*F
RH - 35% Ambient temp - 82*

Advanced Sensi A/B
DM Zone/Silica
Greenleaf Cal Mag Bloom/Sweet Candy/Element X
Great White
Hygrozyme

Did a week 2 nute changeout today. Small trichs started showing about 2 days ago.
Gotta say thanks to greenleaf nutrients, everything has gone great so far!

View attachment 1284390View attachment 1284389View attachment 1284391View attachment 1284385View attachment 1284388View attachment 1284392View attachment 1284384View attachment 1284386View attachment 1284387


----------



## quietguy420 (Nov 23, 2010)

DAMN! That sour d has so many nodes, going to be a sweet ass harvest bro. The blueberry is looking pristine too.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 23, 2010)

Well see how things turn out, but so far so good.


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 3, 2010)

Day 26 Flower:
PH - 5.9 PPM - 800 Res Temp - 61*F
RH - 35% Ambient temp - 80*

Advanced Sensi A/B
DM Zone/Silica
Greenleaf Cal Mag Bloom/Sweet Candy/Element X
Great White
Hygrozyme

Things are getting frostier, and putting on some weight.
View attachment 1303297View attachment 1303299View attachment 1303298View attachment 1303294View attachment 1303301View attachment 1303290View attachment 1303295View attachment 1303293View attachment 1303291View attachment 1303302View attachment 1303288


----------



## RemeberMe (Dec 3, 2010)

Those things are doing freaking AWESOME! I really like how each cola has seperated its self from the larger leaves and the plant size didn't get huge. I grew mine out too much and now it's thick as hell but not nearly as perfect looking as yours. I'm going to prune the next time to make sure they have that many colas. I thought that many would only produce wimpy buds but it looks like they are going to be long and huge. 

I'll also have to check out the additives you are using. I always felt additives were a waste but maybe you do have something extra going on there. Mine are only 5 days behind yours, and these things really do start growing like mad once they shift to flowering, but I don't think mine will catch up to yours in 5 days, even with CO2. 

EDIT: 
Looking at the pics I now realize my plants are way too busy providing for their huge size and not enough for just flower production. I almost want to scrap these and go with the clones I have but they haven't got good roots yet otherwise I would.

Day 22 of flowering (white widows on the left, xj13 on the right which were topped once and still out grew the ww):


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by!

My scrog is completely out of control and a lot of the lower growth
is just going to be popcorn buds. The blueberry didn't stretch nearly 
as much as the Sour D and SIS so it was very easy to maintain. I think
the key to this scrog thing might be going horizontal immediately instead 
of having your screen a foot above the trunks. Gonna try it again next 
go round.

The additives I'm using are from Greenleaf Nutrients http://greenleafnutrients.com/ 
and are made by a fellow enthusiast. They're a dry powder that you can 
either mix into your own liquid formulas or mix directly into the res. It's my 
first time using them but so far everything is going really great. Their prices 
are really fair for the comparative products and so far customer service 
has been freakin' sweet. I would definitely recommend them to anyone and 
hopefully my final product will do the talking for them.

Might not be practical but could you do any side lighting? I added a bit of
HPS side lighting to mine and it's helped keep the lower growth looking at 
least decent. If not practical, at least you'll have plenty of lower growth 
for butter or hash


----------



## RemeberMe (Dec 3, 2010)

disposition84 said:


> I think
> the key to this scrog thing might be going horizontal immediately instead
> of having your screen a foot above the trunks.


What do you mean by this? Did you mean have the screen right above the tops or at the bottom by their trunks? I think there may be something to topping them so much that even the bottom sprouts grow to reach the top.


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't think heavily topping like I did with a screen above is really a functional way
at using scrog. While I got many tops like I desired, they've all become much too tall
and my lighting can't penetrate deep enough which is going to leave me with much 
popcorn bud to trim. 

So next time instead of going for a ridiculous amount of tops I'm going to go for topping
to get 4 main branches, and growing those out vertically. This will let the side branching
from the main colas fill in the screen and things should stay shorter overall which will give
me better light penetration.


----------



## RemeberMe (Dec 4, 2010)

The lower stuff is always wasted with an overhead light set up. You could try hanging verticle light straight down the middle and screen around that to get more of the sides and the tops at the same time. I just don't have the room for that. 

I think vegging them for way less time, maybe only 2 weeks or so to get them to 1 1/2' with multiple tops, then letting the first 2 weeks of 12/12 grow them out a bit might be the best way to ensure the plants remain small enough for the light to penetrate the whole plant. That and more plants, maybe ditching these 5 gal buckets for something smaller and more compact. I keep changing my system. The set up I used the very first time I grew back in '92 still seems to have worked the best. I used just 1 plant, topped once, and a single 200 hps. When flowering I just tied the top of the plant verticle and let the side shoots bud (used CO2 then as well). That got me 6 oz. Amazing, huh?


----------



## maximto (Dec 4, 2010)

disposition84 said:


> I don't think heavily topping like I did with a screen above is really a functional way
> at using scrog. While I got many tops like I desired, they've all become much too tall
> and my lighting can't penetrate deep enough which is going to leave me with much
> popcorn bud to trim.
> ...


Disposition, first of all I would like to say that I appreciate your input on my thread, which will lead to a grow journal that I hope is as pretty as yours. I like what you have to say about topping, and find it very true, as my previous grows have been clandestine cabinet grows and I have made some very bushy plants. while this is necessary in a cabinet or possibly in a rotating or vertical garden, it is less necessary with the footprint that you have to work with. This will be the first time that I have a full space to work in as well so I think you will be a role model for me and soon we will be able to shoot feedback and ideas back and forth, kudos to a successful first leg of your grow. I hope to be able to come grow in colorado some time but that 9000 dollar licensing fee is a bit daunting at the moment! WAIT TILL I have a few grows under my belt!
regards,
Maxim


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 11, 2010)

Day 34 Flower:
PH - 5.8 PPM - 800 Res Temp - 61*F
RH - 35% Ambient temp - 82*

Advanced Sensi A/B
DM Zone/Silica
Greenleaf Cal Mag Bloom/Sweet Candy/Element X
Great White
Hygrozyme

The Sour D is turning out to be really great, one of the 
colas is about 18" and a majority are over 12" in length and
super frosty. The Sweet Island skunk seems to be super
whispy right now but hopefully it will fill out. Blueberry has 
some really nice colas forming and should fill out really nicely.

View attachment 1318907View attachment 1318917View attachment 1318909View attachment 1318900View attachment 1318899View attachment 1318904View attachment 1318901View attachment 1318915View attachment 1318913View attachment 1318914View attachment 1318912View attachment 1318911View attachment 1318898View attachment 1318916View attachment 1318906View attachment 1318910View attachment 1318905View attachment 1318902


----------



## quietguy420 (Dec 12, 2010)

My gawd, they haven't even started to fill in the sides of the buds and swell and they are lookin HUGE! +rep bro keep those babies looking sweet.
BWT that blueberry canopy is going to look phenomenal in a few weeks =D


----------



## Damian138 (Dec 12, 2010)

Damn that Sour D is lookin Great! Keep up the good work! +rep


----------



## j.p.s.w (Dec 14, 2010)

dude bookmarking, cant wait to see end results and maybe a 1080p smoke session broooooh!


----------



## Stoner Smurf (Dec 14, 2010)

Do you think you could elaborate a bit on how you built it and how it works? I am having a hard time telling where your air pump is hooked up to. Also how do you change your water without a central reservoir? I see the control bucket, but if you were to try and mix nutes in it, doesn't it all just flow to the rest of your buckets? Last question does your pH stay stable in all the buckets or does it fluctuate from bucket to bucket? 

I like your set-up a lot, very nice.


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments 

The system is very simple, it's comprised of 5x 5 gallon buckets connected
by 2" PVC via rubber grommets called Uniseals. There is a 3/4" barbed hose
connection on the back of the system between the last two buckets where 
there is an inline pump pulling water from the back center and redepositing
the water to the epicenter (front bucket). The pump is a 495gph pump and 
it keeps the nutes very mixed up. For air pumps, I just have a small 1/4" hole 
in the side of the bucket where the air line comes into the buckets for aeration.

The bucket in front (epicenter) is where I can monitor my nutes/ph/temps as
well as add in and subtract the nutes. I simply have a submersible pump with
a hose that is long enough to reach the drain. I simply drain when needed and 
refill, there is still a small amount of water in the bottom and if I need to get to 
that the wet vac does a great job.

I mix all my nutes in a separate rubbermaid to make sure I can easily get them 
exactly where I want them, and then pump it into the system once I'm ready.

PH stability seems more dependant upon nutes, my new greenleaf nutes that I 
get in powdered form let me mix it with my PH balanced RO water for great results
that stay super stable. Nutes are constantly mixed, so PH is universal throughout 
system.


----------



## quietguy420 (Dec 15, 2010)

Lol your a hydro guru bro! Look at my girls when you get a chance =D
Are the sis starting to foxtail out of the side of other foxtials yet? There seem to be 2 types of clones, the whispy foxtail ones and the dense popcorn ones sry if ya got the previous of the two =( "And people say there cant be differences of pheno " physical expressions" in clones from the same mother... Bullshit.


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 15, 2010)

Well to be fair, it could just be the nutes or addatives I'm using that they
just might not like or just caused some freak stretch. It's still frosty as fuck
and smells great so I'm def gonna finish it out, if it is whispy then I'll smoke
what I can from it and use the rest for hash. It's only one plant out of the
eight so there will still be plenty of smoke even if it turns out to be a retard


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 15, 2010)

quietguy420 said:


> Lol your a hydro guru bro! Look at my girls when you get a chance =D
> Are the sis starting to foxtail out of the side of other foxtials yet? There seem to be 2 types of clones, the whispy foxtail ones and the dense popcorn ones sry if ya got the previous of the two =( "And people say there cant be differences of pheno " physical expressions" in clones from the same mother... Bullshit.


 had it happen to me once too. But only 1 outta about 20, so it is rare.


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 16, 2010)

Due to being broke from the holidays had to trim some down early
at 39 days.

View attachment 1327981View attachment 1327982View attachment 1327983View attachment 1327984


----------



## RemeberMe (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks WAY TOO EARLY. That stuff might cause extreme anxiety (but some younger people may like that). I don't think you gave it nearly enough time to finish and fill out. Were any of the tricomes clear yet?

Mine has grown pretty much out of control so I'm bending the heck out of them to keep the tops from burning. Next time I start 12/12 when they're only 2" tall. I waited till they were growing too well at 2.5' before I switched over. They are XJ13 and can get just too tall for my meager 4' of plant space (current shed space is 6' so 1.5' buckets, .5 light fixture, .5' from lights leaves only 3.5'). Just as long as I like the high/smell/yield I'll grow them again because cloning is free.

OH, yea. Next time I was thinking of cutting the nutes to something like 10/2/2 during stretch to hopefully keep that down.

And, my buds seem to be coming out way more thin than I usually get as well. The plants look almost too green and shining while flowering. While hydro certainly grows the plants at their optimum it may be causing too much nitrogen uptake to occur. I'm going to cut back their N and give them more P and K using GH separate mixes to see if that boosts their flowering.


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 19, 2010)

I still have a hard time understanding why/when plants different ratios of NPK
something I've been trying to educate myself on in the meantime. 

Does anyone have any good sources for reading up on how to understand what
plants need for NPK?

I know the samples were early as they're only from week 6, I don't really get
anxiety from bud it's more just an up high vs. a tired high. I used to have more
anxiety before my grow was legal but now that it's all legit and my red card is
on the wall it's a very peaceful feeling.


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 19, 2010)

Day 42 Flower:
PH - 5.6 PPM - 1000 Res Temp - 61*F
RH - 35% Ambient temp - 82*

Sativas are getting:

Advanced Sensi A/B
DM Silica
Greenleaf Cal Mag Bloom/Sweet Candy/Element X/Bammer Bud
Great White


Indicas are getting: 

Advanced Sensi A/B
DM Silica
Greenleaf Cal Mag Bloom/Sweet Candy/Element X/Redline
H&G Shooting Powder
Gravity
Great White


Sweet Island Skunk is starting to fill in from the bottom up very
nicely, not as dense as I'd hoped but is absolutely coated in trichs.
Sour D continues to explode, I need a new change of pants every
time I check them out as they continually just impress me. The BB
is doing great, hard as a rock as some of the colas have started to 
really put on some beef. Saw my friends BB of same cut and the 
main colas are absolutely fucking nuts so that has me very inspired 



View attachment 1334237View attachment 1334228View attachment 1334234View attachment 1334231View attachment 1334232View attachment 1334226View attachment 1334229View attachment 1334233View attachment 1334236View attachment 1334235View attachment 1334230View attachment 1334227


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 25, 2010)

Day 49 Flower:
PH - 5.8 PPM - 1100 Res Temp - 61*F
RH - 35% Ambient temp - 82*

Sativas are getting:

Advanced Sensi A/B
DM Silica
Greenleaf Cal Mag Bloom/Sweet Candy/Element X/Bammer Bud
Great White
Snow storm ultra/Gravity


Indicas are getting: 

Advanced Sensi A/B
DM Silica
Greenleaf Cal Mag Bloom/Sweet Candy/Element X/Redline
H&G Shooting Powder
Snow storm ultra/Gravity
Great White

SIS is continually filling out still, but still looks funny. Really hoping she
fills out as it looks like it could be some killer smoke. Everything else is 
going well. Tomorrow is first day of week 8, and last week of nutes, next
week should be the final week, and she will get nothing but water and florakleen.
The sativas will go to 12 weeks with the 12th week being nothing but flush.

View attachment 1344693View attachment 1344697View attachment 1344696View attachment 1344695View attachment 1344694View attachment 1344687View attachment 1344688View attachment 1344686View attachment 1344689View attachment 1344690View attachment 1344691View attachment 1344692View attachment 1344698


----------



## thomas12404 (Dec 30, 2010)

I love the grow. Do you use a float valve? Whats the easiest way to set them up and where did you get yours? I also was trying to figure out how you have your buckets set up. Do you use 2?


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a float valve for when I go out of town, but for the most part I balance
the level by hand when I check on the PH.

I built mine using the diagrams from the website, some slight differences
being that I'm using custom netpots as well as 5g buckets.

I have 4 buckets in a square pattern, with 1 extra bucket used as the epicenter, 
I think it's the same as the 4xl. I have two of theses systems one for indicas, and
another for sativas.


----------



## disposition84 (Jan 2, 2011)

Day 57 Flower:
PH - 5.5 PPM - 400 Res Temp - 61*F
RH - 35% Ambient temp - 80*

Advanced Sensi A/B
Snow storm ultra/Gravity

Feeling pretty stupid right now as I have gotten my flowering times on the 
different strains completely mixed up. The SIS is the longest of the flowering
plants at 10 weeks. I had thought that the Sour D was a 10 week strain as 
well but turns out it's the shortest flowering of the three probably. The
sour D colas are already starting to show some orange hairs and looks like it's
finishing up. The blueberry I'm going to keep an eye on but but it doesn't look 
quite done yet so maybe another week or two. Debating if I should dismantle
the system and segregate the SIS nutes so that I can continue on at a higher
PPM, but part of me is just saying fuck it as she already looks very strange.
Still very excited as things look good, and excited to move onto my next project.

View attachment 1358355View attachment 1358341View attachment 1358350View attachment 1358367View attachment 1358366View attachment 1358353View attachment 1358340View attachment 1358365View attachment 1358336View attachment 1358337View attachment 1358364View attachment 1358360View attachment 1358354View attachment 1358352View attachment 1358351View attachment 1358339View attachment 1358382View attachment 1358389View attachment 1358387View attachment 1358378View attachment 1358380View attachment 1358384View attachment 1358386View attachment 1358381View attachment 1358383View attachment 1358385View attachment 1358388View attachment 1358379


----------



## bigbuddc (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow!! 1200watts, Im really impressed what do you think your yeild will be?


----------



## disposition84 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by!

I've added some side lighting since the begining so it's not really fair 
to say only 1200w anymore, currently I'm up to 2kw. Not certain on 
yield, but hoping for at least 2lbs.

I took a 9 week sample of the blueberry down last night, just an average 
main top. It weighs 125g wet which has me excited for at least a oz for this nug.

View attachment 1366303View attachment 1366304View attachment 1366305View attachment 1366306


----------



## AdamBlack760 (Jan 7, 2011)

A few questions for you
If you were to buld it agen would you use square pails (5 or 8 gal) or keep the round ones.
If keeping the round ones would you use net pots like these. 
http://www.greners.com/pots-tables-reservoirs/products/mesh-bottom-pots-and-cups/wide-lip-basket-10.html
http://www.greners.com/pots-tables-reservoirs/products/mesh-bottom-pots-and-cups/wide-lip-basket-6.html
what kind of flow rate is needed i cant find a figure anywhere for total system recirc or recirc per bucket 

Thanks for your help


----------



## AdamBlack760 (Jan 7, 2011)

would rep you on your grow but allready did it for posting in my thread


----------



## disposition84 (Jan 7, 2011)

I would absolutely use the square ones if using uniseals. On the 
advertisement I had seen they were connecting pvc to a bucket
in the same manner I wanted to and it looked very easy and leak 
free. While it was pretty easy with some vasoline, the leak proof
part not so much, I used some silicone aquarium glue to fix it up 
without any issues. 

Yeah those netpots are nice and easy I had the smaller buckets
already so figured I'd use those, but drilling that many holes becomes
quite the pita. I am curious to see what the roots look like in it though
when I pull them down. 

I don't think there's a specified rate at which the nutes need to circulate, 
in fact I don't think they'd have to at all. Being able to recirculate gives you
the ability to keep your nutes nice and mixed up as well as giving you the
ability to adjust your PH/EC in multiple buckets with ease. I have heard that
the angled cuts will help with mixing nutes as well. 

If I ran this system again, I would probably use a bigger pump than my 496gph
just to see how it worked. The reason I used these was I was kinda strapped
for cash and they would work fine. I would also like some real air pumps, the 
ones I'm using I feel are bullshit little 3g fish tank ones. This would help with the
DO significantly.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## AdamBlack760 (Jan 7, 2011)

think im just gona bite the bullet and use the round buckets and use the 10'' netpot lids
ive read on fish sites that drill a slightly smaller hole 1/8'' 1/16'' smaller and warm the uniseals to make them more plyable. If i have to seal it up more no bigi. I plan on running a big ass air pump sence i dont plan on useing a chiller unless i can sorse one cheeply (come on craigslist). I plan on doing a similar thread to yours maybe a bit more on the building of the system if i can rember to take my time and take pics. hopefully ill have all the parts i need by the begning of feb. Thanks for leting me bounce some ideas off you


----------



## MediMary (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice D.I.Y. Best Wishes man


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 15, 2011)

Newbie here. Just read your journal from day 1 til now. I see that you are almost finished. Do you have some clones or seedlings setup for your next go around for somewhat of a perpetual cycle?


----------



## disposition84 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks.

Hopefully should have some Pinapple Express clones for the first level of 
the perpetual cycle. Still chopping broccoli for now from this grow. Will
Post up pictures of finished product once it has a bit of a cure. Then I 
will create a new thread for the perpetual.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 18, 2011)

You'll love the PE! congrats on your current harvest I will be tuned for the next.


----------



## RemeberMe (Jan 25, 2011)

Disposition, how'd the harvest go? Mine just over grew the height and caused major loss. 

This shows the size and height I am working with. They can't get more than 3' high with buds. I am wondering, should I top them once or not at all?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 29, 2011)

RemeberMe said:


> Disposition, how'd the harvest go? Mine just over grew the height and caused major loss.
> 
> This shows the size and height I am working with. They can't get more than 3' high with buds. I am wondering, should I top them once or not at all?
> View attachment 1403430View attachment 1403421


 I'd recommend you top, creates more of a bush vs a tall ass plant. When your height limited LST or ScrOG can work wonders, look into these techniques. Also check out supercropping and lollipoping... Strange names but I didn't make them up lol


----------



## RemeberMe (Jan 29, 2011)

Every bust of indoor growers I see on TV are always single, never scrog, supercropped or lollipoped. I've tried supercropping before and they almost always broke. I was going to keep them super short as well, like maybe 18". I may try topping them but that's going to add another week onto vegging.


----------



## disposition84 (Feb 8, 2011)

Topping is great for creating a bush effect, but doesn't mean your plants wont grow that tall. I had topped 
several times on each plant and with the exception of my indica heavy Blueberry they all still stretched to high
hell and many were over 6' tall after only vegging for a month. Harvest went well got plenty of buds for myself
and my patients for the next few months. Here are some 2 week cured bud pics of the three strains.

Blueberry:
http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/4944/imgp0448f.jpg

Sweet Island Skunk:
http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/150/imgp0454g.jpg

Sour D:
http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/2676/imgp0455.jpg
http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/7731/imgp0456y.jpg

The blueberry put out crazy amounts of weight, but the smell isn't really there, smells 
almost like my late grandmas basement for some strange reason. The
smoke is really good and a nice put you on the couch wondering WTF is going
on high. 

The SIS has a great flavor/smell but grew like a retard on steroids. Very inconsistent
growth patterns and very fluffy buds. Had a ton of budsites for just one plant and even
after the ultra fluffy buds, still got quite a bit of weight for one plant. Tastes and smells
very sweet and has a nice uplifting high to it.

Sour D - Has an ultra sweet flavor and somewhat citrusy, very well developed nugs
but a bit whispier than I had hoped for. Some very nice yields for what I was expecting
and the buds smoke great. My favorite of the three. 

Vertical system is in the works and should have up by this weekend, sorry for the delays at
the end but had things going on as well as harvesting what came out to be just shy of 3 lbs
with a ton of lower buds and trim for some BHO fun.


----------



## TheBoozer (Apr 11, 2011)

Disposition props to you for posting a great thread that has hopefully given several people great ideas for building their own DIY undercurrent. 

Thanks to this thread I was able to build my own UC DIY system. I made a few updates to your system and will post pics in a new thread when I find the time but I'll share the details here. I used 4 homer buckets from Home Depot that I painted black. After covering the buckets in reflectix I realized there was no need for the black paint and wont be using black paint in the future, I also wont be using the Homer buckets. In the name of keeping costs down I used a 27 gallon tuff tote for my reservoir and 4 5 gallon buckets like Disposition used. I had hoped the 27 gallon reservoir would keep the water temps at a decent level but it didn't and before I knew it the room lighting and 700 GPH pump was heating the water up to 80 degrees; needless to say I'm now running a chiller and would not run this system without one. 

I followed Dispositions lead and went with a SCROG setup under a 1000W light. The SCROG has been going 2 weeks in flower and to say I am impressed with what I am seeing would be an understatement. 

I plan to build 2 more of these systems and each will be under their own 1000W light. I am going to use a bit smaller reservoir to cut down on the cost of nutrients but will still beusing a reservoir larger than the 5 galllon bucket due to the rate that these plants are consuming water. I havent measured the water consumption yet but I would estimate my plants 2 weeks into flower are drinking around 3-4 Gallons Per Day.


----------



## disposition84 (Apr 12, 2011)

Size of plants definitely determines the size of the reservoir you want to use, after a month
of veg the 5g buckets were draining in no time like you mentioned. I found myself adding about
5g a day of RO water to the mix just to keep up with the rate they were drinking. If I ever re-do 
the system I would probably use some square roughneck containers or simply buy the UC style buckets. 
The uniseals were kinda a PITA with the rounded sides of the bucket but nothing a big of silicone
and some elbow grease couldn't fix. 

Another big change I would make to my system (that i've already made) is getting real air pumps. Those 
bullshit 10g aquarium pumps from walmart and petco really don't do shit. I've since upgraded to an ap-40
and some other serious air pumps and have seen quite the difference. So now I've got a box of shitty pumps
which probably added up to more cost than if I had just bought a real pump to begin with. Oh well live and 
learn.

Sounds pretty cool some pictures would be awesome.


----------



## alexonfire (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow, good to see you again. Those are some huge buds!


----------



## rosecitypapa (May 5, 2011)

Hey disposition84,

Great setup, implementation and harvest! 

The AP 40 air pump that you upgraded to, does it make a lot of noise?


----------



## disposition84 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks, it doesn't seem nearly as bad as one of those metal commercial pumps that
my friend has but isn't exactly silent. Definitely puts out a good amount of air and 
i'm looking to get an ap-100 for future upgrades.


----------



## rosecitypapa (May 5, 2011)

Yeah, I hear you. I went from the small aquarium pumps to a medium sized metal commercial one but then ditched it due to the noise. Even after building a serpentine noise suppression box, it was still too loud. The 60gal whisper airs are what I use now. There's more of them but waaaay quieter! 

Noticed that you've done some vertical, any plans to try the vertical with the uc?


----------



## disposition84 (May 5, 2011)

I really like the UC system, but for now I want to move to a system where I can have a perpetual
variety of buds coming in. Harvesting every 2-3 months leaves me bored with the bud after the 
first month and a half or so of the smoke and wanting some more variety. I toyed around with the
idea of using a cooler DWC vertical style with 8 plants but it still wouldn't be as manageable as 
I want the system to be. My current design lets me dismantle mid grow if need be in a matter of 
minutes for any kind of adjustments without effecting the plants. I feel like I have a lot more control
if something were to go wrong with my new style, and harvesting every 2/3 weeks should give me 
the variety I want. No more monster 2oz nugs in the vertical I have now but I've managed to have 
really great product come out after my first trial run and the clones are preparing for things to go full
swing soon.

I'm digging your vertical btw, reading thread now  Just needs more pics.


----------



## TheBoozer (May 6, 2011)

disposition84 said:


> I really like the UC system, but for now I want to move to a system where I can have a perpetual
> variety of buds coming in. Harvesting every 2-3 months leaves me bored with the bud after the
> first month and a half or so of the smoke and wanting some more variety. I toyed around with the
> idea of using a cooler DWC vertical style with 8 plants but it still wouldn't be as manageable as
> ...


I'm using the system and running perpetual. Once I have everything completed I'll post some pics but here's how the system works.

Clones start their life a tray of rapid rooters.

After roots pop the clones are moved to flood trays where they will spend 1-2 weeks in 6" pots of hydroton under a 225 watt T5. I do this because the plants get very little vertical growth under the T5 and stack several very tight decks. 

I move the 6" pots into 3 gallon buckets where they veg under a 400W mH for another 1-2 weeks

After the plants reach their desired height I move them into the DIY UC system. Currently I have 1 system in my room and I am going build the second today. I am going to have a total of 3 system in the flower room and each one will be under a 1000W HPS. This is going allow me to have 3 strains in bloom at a time and pull every 3 weeks.


----------



## disposition84 (May 6, 2011)

That sounds bad ass, if I had more power UC is definitely what I'd be doing but without
modding my stock electrical system I simply can't afford that much power. 

Sounds awesome though would love to see some pics!


----------



## TheBoozer (May 6, 2011)

disposition84 said:


> That sounds bad ass, if I had more power UC is definitely what I'd be doing but without
> modding my stock electrical system I simply can't afford that much power.
> 
> Sounds awesome though would love to see some pics!


You're in Denver as am I. If you need some help installing a few breakers and running electric let me know and I'd be glad to help. when I first got into this I asked the local hydro shop if they had any grower friendly electricians. The hydro shop reffered one of their regulars and he royally f*cked me over. I spent $1,000 on electrical work that the guy installed in about 1 hour. It kept the house from burning down but it wasnt what I wanted and I've since learned quite a bit about electrical. Needless to say all of my ballasts are running on 220 that I wired myself, installing a brealer in the panel is much simpler than electricians would like you to know.


----------



## disposition84 (May 6, 2011)

I appreciate the offer but the wife doesn't like the idea of getting bigger. She wants
me to work with what I have for now


----------



## assntitties (May 10, 2011)

great thread, your the only other person i can find using the 5 gallons to do this... im doing the same exact setup but with 1 1/2 inch unseals. btw rubbermaid roughnecks get very bulged out and arent as durable as these buckets...i tried using them but they are very flimsy


----------



## disposition84 (May 10, 2011)

Yeah I've had that thought about the rubbermaids as they start to flex real bad with 
more than 10g in them. Those "kitty litter" style buckets I guess are just the way to 
go with this style.


----------



## assntitties (May 11, 2011)

disposition84 said:


> Yeah I've had that thought about the rubbermaids as they start to flex real bad with
> more than 10g in them. Those "kitty litter" style buckets I guess are just the way to
> go with this style.



yeah... just another thing you cant get at home depot though


----------



## trewpimp69 (Jul 10, 2011)

how do you feel about the looks of the buds? is it just me or does it seem like hydroponically all strains finish out looking similar?


----------



## disposition84 (Jul 10, 2011)

The looks of each of the plants were very different, especially the SIS. I think marijuana has a general form to it, 
and hydro under the right circumstances will help it meet that full genetic potential.

The soil plants I've seen don't necessarily have a different shape to the buds, but flavor I have seen a big difference 
in.


----------



## Bezy (Jul 12, 2011)

Not sure if this has been addressed, but move your chillers away from your lights, preferably out of your room completely! First off it creates heat, second it works better the cooler the ambient temps. That mirrored closet looks like a lovely place to put them.


----------



## gorillalab (Sep 2, 2011)

not that impressive ive grown faster in soil


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Dec 23, 2012)

gorillalab said:


> not that impressive ive grown faster in soil


You mean you've grown faster hermaphrodites in mud under halogens gtfoh troll.


----------

